# Lily is here!



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi guys! So, I was far too busy with little Lily yesterday to let you all know how she got on, but she's finally here and what a little monkey she is! Such a happy, cheeky and extremely funny little soul. Full of light and happiness and her tail always wagging! She is so excited to meet you all!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is sweet.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow! Too cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww! Hi Lily, and welcome to SM! Has anyone told you how adorable you are?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Lily is so adorable!

Welcome to SM!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a little doll she is! So excited for you!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you guys so much, I love her dearly already. Such a joyful little girl, I got so very lucky with her...comes from amazing lines within the US as well, which I didn't expect as she was bred in the UK!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to SM and she is adorable.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a precious little face!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Danielle*Lily said:


> Thank you guys so much, I love her dearly already. Such a joyful little girl, I got so very lucky with her...comes from amazing lines within the US as well, which I didn't expect as she was bred in the UK!


She may have some relatives right here on Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

One of the most precious things in life....a little baby Maltese.:wub:


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Lily comes from both Angels and Divines lines, which are both very popular breeders within the US, yeah? I uploaded a little video just to show you guys how utterly precious and playful she is, her little face at the end is so funny! Haha  
https://youtu.be/kX78kT8bIRc


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, and ignore my boyfriend in the background playing his console :joy: haha


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Awww she's so cute. Home in time for Christmas. I am smitten by the Maltese. They are the cutest little dogs.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Perfectly Precious:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

I couldn't agree with you more, MustangMama. This is my first Maltese and I am absolutely in love, would love a dozen more already :heart_eyes: don't think I could love another like I already love this little one however!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

puppydoll said:


> Perfectly Precious


Thank you so much, she's always so happy and playful. Can't wait to share more videos with you all! :heartpulse:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

There is nothing like a puppy love from a maltese.
Love the video!!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

cyndrae said:


> There is nothing like a puppy love from a maltese.
> Love the video!!


There certainly isn't, I can most definitely agree with you on that!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

She is just precious. Love the video. Puppy breath is the best. I wish we could bottle it.


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Barb J said:


> She is just precious. Love the video. Puppy breath is the best. I wish we could bottle it.


Oh, thank you so much! I am absolutely obsessed with her little puppy smell, it's amazing


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

This little princess also loves sleeping on her back, just so she can get belly rubs :joy:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

What a precious little girl. I also have a Lily. Rosie was my christmas gift last year. Enjoy and Happy New Year!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Gabbee15 said:


> What a precious little girl. I also have a Lily. Rosie was my christmas gift last year. Enjoy and Happy New Year!


Oh, how wonderful! What age was Lily when you got Rosie? I'd love to give Lily a little playmate in about a years time! Happy New Year to you also!


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Danielle*Lily said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, MustangMama. This is my first Maltese and I am absolutely in love, would love a dozen more already :heart_eyes: don't think I could love another like I already love this little one however!


Sophie is my first Maltese too. Got her a month ago today. Can't believe how much I love and adore her already. What made you want a Maltese? I fell in love with the breed back in March when we adopted a little dog for my daughter. I searched to see what a Maltese looked like. The shelter vet had him listed as shitzu, maltese and terrier. My vet and I don't see the shitzu in him. He is definitely terrier. Unsure if he is maltese. He is the same size as sophie and they act a lot alike. So I think he may be part maltese. I watched a lot of maltese videos. Been watching the shelters and rescues for the right one and found her. 

I don't know if I could love another as much either. I think I like just having the one so I can lavish all my love on her. I love my daughters dogs before Sophie came along. I still love them but Sophie has stolen my heart. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is adorable!! What breeder is she from?


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMama said:


> Danielle*Lily said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't agree with you more, MustangMama. This is my first Maltese and I am absolutely in love, would love a dozen more already :heart_eyes: don't think I could love another like I already love this little one however!
> ...


That's wonderful! I would've loved to have adopted a rescue, but where I'm from in Scotland, it's very rare to find a Maltese in general, never mind one in a shelter! So we had to travel down to England to get little Lily, but it was definitely worth the trip, she's such a little angel. Already a mummy's girl, don't know how she'd deal with another honestly! Haha. 

I'm sure all the fluff mums on here felt the same, but you couldn't not love their little face, whether you have 1 or 10! Haha


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Orla said:


> She is adorable!! What breeder is she from?


Thank you so much! She's from Melissa Smith in Cumbria, her kennel is called Sharisel. Very lovely and informative woman with gorgeously bred puppies. Her pedigree is truly remarkable!


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

I could love more. With my daughters dogs here too, we are at our limit. My husband has already said no more dogs. lol. 

Lily would most likely get along with another. Someone told me Maltese get along well with other Maltese.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L...........lovely playful little furrbaby:smtease::sHa_banana::happy dance:

I...........irresistibly cutie:tender:

L..........."like potato chips" you can't have enough of those bundle of joy:smootch:

Y..........yes, the fun is just beginning:chili::aktion033::HistericalSmiley:







.


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

Danielle*Lily said:


> This little princess also loves sleeping on her back, just so she can get belly rubs :joy:


Beautiful. I also have a Lily. And a Suzy, who looks very much like your Lily with the type of coat as well. We´re in Portugal. Hi!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

MustangMama said:


> I could love more. With my daughters dogs here too, we are at our limit. My husband has already said no more dogs. lol.
> 
> Lily would most likely get along with another. Someone told me Maltese get along well with other Maltese.


I've heard that also, don't think I'd consider another breed after owning a gorgeous Maltese, the more the merrier, I say!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Piccolina said:


> L...........lovely playful little furrbaby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So unbelievably true! Thank you for that!  <3


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

LilSuz said:


> Danielle*Lily said:
> 
> 
> > This little princess also loves sleeping on her back, just so she can get belly rubs :joy:
> ...


Wow, Portugal! That's amazing, I'd love to see pictures of your little Suzy, and Lily also!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> She's absolutely beautiful!


Oh, thank you so much! She was bred from champions, her breeder suggested we pick up showing as a little hobby for her!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Lily is absolutely precious and I hope that you will post more pictures so we can see her grow!!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Little Lily is absolutely precious and I hope that you will post more pictures so we can see her grow!!


I definitely will! I've already created a little YouTube channel for her, so you guys can see her in motion as well! She's so funny I couldn't not show you!


----------

